# Ausblenden von Spalten in einer SELECT-Abfrage trotz "SELECT *"



## Greq (24. November 2006)

Hallo, 

habe da eine Frage bezüglich eines SQL-Abfrage in einer Oracle 10g DB:
Mein Statement lautet bspw.:

SELECT * FROM TBL_1 WHERE SP_ID=1

Spalten der Tabelle (TBL_1):
SP_ID, SP_NAME, SP_A, SP_B

Nun möchte ich mit dem "SELECT *" weiter arbeiten die Spalte SP_ID und SP_NAME aber nicht mehr ausgegeben bekommen. 
Ist das möglich ? 

MFG
Greq


----------



## MPr (24. November 2006)

man könnte eine View verwenden, die die Spalten nicht enthält.


----------



## ToS (11. Dezember 2006)

SELECT SP_A, SP_B FROM TBL_1 WHERE SP_ID=1 und fertig d bekommst nur noch deie zwei spalten die du wilst

MFG ToS


----------



## xCondoRx (11. Dezember 2006)

ToS hat gesagt.:


> SELECT SP_A, SP_B FROM TBL_1 WHERE SP_ID=1 und fertig d bekommst nur noch deie zwei spalten die du wilst
> 
> MFG ToS


Ich glaube darauf wäre er auch selbst gekommen .
Die Frage war, wie man trotz SELECT *** nur bestimmte Spalten anzeigen lassen kann.


----------



## Erks (19. November 2007)

```
<?php
require ('mysql.php');


$sqlselect= "SELECT * FROM TBL_1 WHERE SP_ID=1";

if(!$res_id = mysql_query($sqlselect)){
	die('Falscher SQL Befehl');
	

	}
	while($test=mysql_fetch_array($res_id)){
	echo $test['Spaltenname'];
}
?>
```

Vllt. schaffst Du es so. Ich benutz zwar MySQL aber da dürfte ja kein großer unterschied sein, oder?


----------

